# Arrival of pet in turkey



## eda (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi im living in egypt.i wanna import my african Grey parrot to turkey.but it doesnt have any paper.i need to get id? Cites paper i think etc. İ Will try to handle this but my problem what happens in the arrival after passport control?when they see my pet in the box,absolutely check or not?and are any difference if it flies with me in the cabin or cargo part?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You will need papers for all animals. Passport check wont care how the animal travels - they will ask papers in any case.

Some species are banned - do a thorough search before you board.


----------

